# Mediterranean Grilled Chicken



## FryBoy (Aug 9, 2006)

*Mediterranean Grilled Chicken*​ 
1 large clove of garlic, finely minced or pressed​1 teaspoon fresh rosemary, finely minced
1 teaspoon lemon zest, finely chopped
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt

1 3-pound chicken, butterflied (remove backbone and press chicken flat)

1/4 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup olive oil

Mix garlic, rosemary, zest, salt & pepper together and stuff under skin of chicken breast, legs, and thighs.

Put chicken in a 1-gallon plastic Ziploc bag.

Mix lemon juice and olive oil until blended and pour in bag. Squeeze out as much air as you can and seal bag.

Marinate in refrigerator for 2 to 24 hours, turning it over when you think of it.

Grill about 12 to 15 minutes per side over medium heat. Should have nice deep grill marks when done.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 9, 2006)

Yummmy!!! Sounds great.  
I'll have to add another clove or two of garlic though cuz, we can never ever have enough of that.

Thanks!!!


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 9, 2006)

Actually, you can easily double the garlic/herb mixture -- but it's not really necessary as the flavors are pretty intense as it is.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 9, 2006)

Fryboy... I do something like this with pork...
just replace the rosemary with a combo or parsley and oregano.


----------

